# Linus Tech Tips and the Splave PC



## PraiseKek

blue screen left right and centre and barely faster to boot


----------



## Syldon

z390e said:


> Video with @Splave on LTT, worth a watch!


Goes to show how OCing is fun. When you start to run into issues, and it lets you down at critical moments, most tend to wind it back down again. People will pay to make sure they win the silicon lottery though.


----------



## dagget3450

I think this shows the state of overclocking today. Gone are the massive gains of the past. Now it's just a measly small percentage that most won't notice if they use either side by side.

As for benchmarking it makes sense when chasing numbers.

Also it wasn't stable either, hence the crashes...


----------



## Malinkadink

dagget3450 said:


> I think this shows the state of overclocking today. Gone are the massive gains of the past. Now it's just a measly small percentage that most won't notice if they use either side by side.
> 
> As for benchmarking it makes sense when chasing numbers.
> 
> Also it wasn't stable either, hence the crashes...


For the most part this is true, but one area that is still definitely relevant to many whether they know it or not is older games that only use 1 or 2 threads can see some very nice gains when pushing some CPU and memory OC via tighter timings.


----------

